# My 5D MK III images seem a little blotchy....



## SF DTM (Mar 21, 2012)

maybe it's me being paranoid but it almost feels like every photo I take has NR turned on (and it's not). I cropped this sample at about 100%, it's a JPEG but my RAW photos look the same. 

Also, any idea when Adobe is going to get their $#!T together and release a software update?


----------



## Seamus (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry, I'm just not seeing it. I'll check again later on a better monitor.


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 21, 2012)

here's a perfect example, 100% at ISO-100


----------



## photogaz (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks soft, maybe your lens. First shots look fine to me


----------



## Seamus (Mar 21, 2012)

Yah, second one looks Soft or camera shake. I don't see that the 2 photos share a common fault. Still not on the best monitor for comparison though. If you could post a couple more, then we will have more to compare. Nothing definative yet though....


----------



## Kahuna (Mar 21, 2012)

Seamus said:


> Yah, second one looks Soft or camera shake. I don't see that the 2 photos share a common fault. Still not on the best monitor for comparison though. If you could post a couple more, then we will have more to compare. Nothing definative yet though....



Agreed.

Also, is that taken near Carmel, Ca?


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 21, 2012)

Seamus said:


> Yah, second one looks Soft or camera shake. I don't see that the 2 photos share a common fault. Still not on the best monitor for comparison though. If you could post a couple more, then we will have more to compare. Nothing definative yet though....



if you DL the 1st JPEG there are similarities with the second one, you guys may be right tho, lens could just be soft. I think I just happened to notice because i've seen so many people pixel peeping the hell out of the camera and i'm a little paranoid. I'm in San Francisco actually. About to head out and send some proper images through the sensor and see what I get!


----------



## Seamus (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan. Try different lenses too. I'll check back later when I'm on a better monitor at home. Have fun!


----------



## tt (Mar 21, 2012)

What's the EXIF data - 
Lens, f stop used?


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 21, 2012)

tt said:


> What's the EXIF data -
> Lens, f stop used?



ISO 100 - 17-40L - F/9 - 1/160th


----------



## JR (Mar 21, 2012)

what settings are you using with the AF system? The new system is so complex that you may be using multiple point without knowing it. Just to test the sensor try shotting with single point AF in the middle and see if it feel still soft?

Just a suggestion...


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 21, 2012)

JR said:


> what settings are you using with the AF system? The new system is so complex that you may be using multiple point without knowing it. Just to test the sensor try shotting with single point AF in the middle and see if it feel still soft?
> 
> Just a suggestion...



this seems like a very good explanation, I'm gonna mess with it throughout the day but this will be my first point of attack


----------



## Viggo (Mar 21, 2012)

Is the second cropped center or corner?

It doesn't look very good, I must be honest. The first one seems fine, although some loss of detail in the yellow. 

(almost) no such thing as a soft lens, it's a lens to camera calibration issue.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 21, 2012)

B&H is not shipping my pre-order, and people are reporting banding and mush? My Mellow is getting seriously Harshed.


----------



## risc32 (Mar 21, 2012)

the first looks good to me, the second looks more like a 800% crop instead of a 100%.... I mean, that fence seems to suffer from a major amount of "jaggies". was that second one a shot form the d800e at 800%


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 21, 2012)

Did you MFA your lenses?


----------



## JR (Mar 21, 2012)

SF DTM said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > what settings are you using with the AF system? The new system is so complex that you may be using multiple point without knowing it. Just to test the sensor try shotting with single point AF in the middle and see if it feel still soft?
> ...



Do let us know how things turn out! Good luck, I cross my finger for you.


----------



## HughHowey (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder how many people are gonna want their 5DIIs back?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 21, 2012)

HughHowey said:


> I wonder how many people are gonna want their 5DIIs back?



If image quality is an issue as what has been mentioned assuming it is valid and not a misalignment/user error, then maybe quite a few... If they turn out to be like the recent production samples we have been seeing the last few days, probably not a one.


----------



## JR (Mar 21, 2012)

HughHowey said:


> I wonder how many people are gonna want their 5DIIs back?



Hopefully very few. With some of the sample showing up in other thread I hope this is an isolated event and the camera does seem really good at ISO 25k!!!!!

The wait for the 1DX is killing me - jealous of you guys with your new toy - but happy for you


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dr. Rorschach: "So, you say your 5D MK III images seem a little blotchy? Tell me what you see here..."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> HughHowey said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many people are gonna want their 5DIIs back?
> ...


 
When I first got my 5D MK II, there was a 1 week learning curve on how to use it. Its not a point and shoot camera. When I bought a 7D a year later, it was even more difficult to learn, and pretty frustrating.

I do expect to spend some time taking several hundred images and trying the settings to better understand which ones work for me. 

I will start by using center poiint only, which will reduce operator error and tell me if I need AFMA or not. Once I've mastered that and get sharp images, then I'll move on to tracking and the more complex features.

The resolution of the body is fixed by the 22 mp sensor, so sharpness is going to be determined by the lens and the operator.


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 22, 2012)

shot all day and my images are still lacking that sharpness that the 5D2 had, I've tried all 4 of my lenses and I get the same blotchy effect at 100%, I'll post a bunch of samples later.


----------



## dystorsion (Mar 22, 2012)

I find this worrisome. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 22, 2012)

Anything new to report SF?


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 22, 2012)

Was definitely something wrong with the camera, I returned it and ordered from BH, pretty interesting little scenario!


----------



## HughHowey (Mar 23, 2012)

SF DTM said:


> shot all day and my images are still lacking that sharpness that the 5D2 had, I've tried all 4 of my lenses and I get the same blotchy effect at 100%, I'll post a bunch of samples later.



Are you the second person in the forums to have this problem?

What issues did the Mk.II have on release? I forget. I thought it was something.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for keeping us updated, sorry you seemed to have gotten a bad unit. You went above and beyond trying to solve the problem (I read your other post), great job. Your efforts are much appreciated and I'm sure the replacement will be a good one. Thanks again.


----------



## nikkito (Mar 23, 2012)

SF DTM said:


> Was definitely something wrong with the camera, I returned it and ordered from BH, pretty interesting little scenario!



Hope you get a new one as soon as possible


----------



## sky87 (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I might have the same problem but I'm not to sure, can I get a second opinion?


----------

